# just plain funny



## medicp94dao (Mar 26, 2009)

There were two ladies.
Both happily married and both very attractive. 
They were faithful to their husbands. 

Every so often they have a ladies night where they both go out and have some drinks and go dancing, everything you would think of on a ladies night out. Hours went by and they decided it's time to head home. 

They decided to walk home both knowing that they have drank way to much and a little walk would be fun. As they walk home, one of the ladies said that she has to go to the restroom. The second lady agrees but didn't know where the closest restroom was. They both saw a cemetery and thought that they could pop a squat right there. 

The first lady bent over and peed but didn't have anything to wipe herself. So she used her underwear and tossed them to the side. The second lady peed by a bush, and not wanting to throw a good pair of underwear away, she lookd around for something. She saw a wreath with a ribbon on it and decided to use it. They continued home and went to bed. 

The next day the husband of the two ladies met for a beer and said that they need to put and end to this girls' night out. The first husband said that his wife came home without any panties on. The second husband said that's nothing, my wife came home with a ribbon hanging out of her panties saying "We will miss you, THE FIRE DEPARTMENT!"


----------



## medicp94dao (Mar 26, 2009)

I just thought it was funny as H*LL.. hope i didnt offend anyone....


----------



## exodus (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL, I've heard that one before  hahaha

Don't worry about offending anyone, lol


----------

